# best exhaust system for 67 gto ho



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i am importing a 67 gto ho auto to australia and am thinking about buying a complete exhaust system to put in trunk before car ships, my exhaust manifolds are fine they will stay, i want a system that will give me the best performance and i do want to hear a nice v8 rumble too of course , but want to avoid any drone ...any suggestions on the best system out there....thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stay with a 2 1/2 inch system, max diameter. One owner's ideal exhaust system is another man's nightmare. IMO, these cars sound just right with a stock system and a pair of old-style Walker or similar Turbo mufflers. No Flowmasters on anything I have to drive. Overly loud, droning/rumbling exhaust gets old fast on any car that's driven more than 5 miles a month.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree 2 1/2 mandrel bent pipes, I used summits kit they fit nice and the price was right straight duals no crossover all the way back to the bumper, swapped the cheap turbos for Dynamax 14" mufflers and it idles nice and low and growls when you get into it, no drone at low throttle relatively quiet for a 463.

here ya go for comparison



1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I used the dyna max mufflers with the 2 1/2" pipes. You can hear what it sounds like from the burn out videos in my sig. No drone at all.


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*Exhaust for newly rebuilt 428*

I rebuilt this to stock with a bit more cam. I need help with great brand and stock sound for my 69 GTO. Thanks.


----------

